# Best Forklift for all around Apiary usage?



## dkdusey (Apr 3, 2014)

I am fairly new to this forum. (this year) and I have really appreciated all the advice and help that is available on here. I am not sure how recently if ever this has been discussed. But I am currently looking for a Better Bee Pallet forklift. I have a regular Farm Tractor with forklift attachments... and it Works....but I have several complaints. it is very tipsy on rough uneven terrain. bulky on the trailer with bees etc. and it has no Side shift! so you have to kind of guess and swing in from the side to get a tight fit. it damages the equipment more due to these problems. it seems like there are several options out there that you can get to kind of work. I have one of those. I am looking for the best forklift, designed specifically for the apiary. I have narrowed it down to 3 main contenders, but I may be missing some. Just wondering of others opinions on how they all work. I love the Hummerbee of course. and the NMC super bee. and the Donkey seems good too. I like how it can be mounted on the back of the trailer, and not take up any space, but I don't like the design as well. any and all help would be appreciated from those with experience using these apiary specific forklifts. 
thanks
Dustin
Abeez Honey farm
Payson, Ut.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

SuperBee Swinger 1k is my choice if you are taking a poll. I use it every day for all sorts of stuff beekeeping and non beekeeping related. Sometime I get on it just because I miss her. But, she costs more then my wife's car so I need to make sure I get my moneys worth.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have a regular Farm Tractor with forklift attachments... and it Works....but I have several complaints.

You already have the tractor, why not just buy a real forklift for it:
http://www.sheyennemfg.com/index.php?p=telefork

It goes on the quick attach front end loader.


----------



## dkdusey (Apr 3, 2014)

sorry for the delay, I was hauling my last load of Bees South for the winter. I will look into the forklift attachment for the back of the tractor, maybe that will do. I wonder if it has side shift? I appreciate the help. 

that is funny about the wifes car. it would be true for me too if that is the route I choose to go. 

Dustin


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They make one for the front as well as the back. I think I'd go for the one that snaps in the place of the front end loader. It will probably require running some additional hydraulic lines (probably "tee" off of the ones in the back if you have several there already).


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

traditionaly a side shift is an option. you might even find a used one from a larger forklift dealer that will fit.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

The attachment above will work good if you lots of time and not very many hives to handle . If you need to move a lot of hives I would buy a Hummerbee.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

A big portion of the larger beekeepers use bobcats with masts and tail wheels.
had to mention it


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

How deep are your pockets? How much use are you gonna get out of it??


----------



## dkdusey (Apr 3, 2014)

small pockets.... but I have 500 hives that I have to move from summer grounds to winter grounds then to almonds... then to another pollination contract... then back to summer grounds. so I do move them several times a year. Hence the reason I am wondering how much time I will save and be better on equipment by using a forklift designed specifically for what I am doing. I want to know more about the bobcat idea who uses one of those setups? and do they side shift?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

They work well. Its all in what your prefrence is lots of peeps use them. Jim lyon has one in the for sale section.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I decided to set this one out!
Merry Christmas!
:bus


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

What...... I have been waiting for Harry and the Blue streak.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is a picture if Keith's new forklift.
WAY, WAY better than the one he traded in!


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I bought a bobcat last spring. I only have forks on it wich work ok. The three problems with it I have had, it tears the ground up pretty bad, they are a little tricky to work on and they are heavy to haul. I realy wish I would have bought a hummer or a swinger instead.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Had a friend help loading with his bobcat this fall. Almost no ground tear with a crazy wheel. Has side shift but doesn't really need it since its a bobcat. It's nice but wouldn't take it over my old swinger. The sides are cut out but getting into a bobcat is a pain compared to a swinger.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

That's a sweet new ride Keith! What's the tilt errrrr lift range on that baby.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> You already have the tractor, why not just buy a real forklift for it:
> http://www.sheyennemfg.com/index.php?p=telefork
> 
> It goes on the quick attach front end loader.


If you are going to put this on a bobcat it would be fine. On the front of a tractor is bad. It is way out there and when you turn there is a huge swing and it is tough to see so far away by yourself. On the back of a tractor it is tough because it is always behind you and you have to turn around to see it all the time. 

A real forklift like a 1k or even the inferior hummerbee  is well worth the investment. You will only buy one in your lifetime why not get a good tool. He who dies with the best toys wins.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Given the fact that the initial question in the thread was "what is the best forklift for all around apiary usage" it's hard to dispute that the articulated loaders like the Swinger or Humerbee aren't the best. It's also pretty hard to justify the nearly $35,000 cost not including a trailer for just 500 hives. The tractor idea probably isn't the best either because of the limitations in loading tall trucks and limitations in maneuverability in tight quarters in a bee yard. I think your best bang for the buck is some sort of skid steer, we ran a NH 160 skid steer as our primary machine for 3 to 4,000 hives for several years and it did the job nicely. Bought it for 20 grand, have put about 1,000 hours on it and I see them for sale used for between 15 and 20. Love having it around for its versatility though we don't load a lot of bees with it any more. The only downsides are visibility isn't the best, they aren't real easy to get in and out of and they do tend to tear up the ground on sharp turns. Then there are the customized Bobcats with a mast and crazy wheel that are awesome single purpose bee loading machines. Hmmmm, seems like I did hear someone is trying to sell one on here.....


----------



## dkdusey (Apr 3, 2014)

so.... having never seen a Hummerbee or swinger in real life, I wonder how they compare to a specialized Bobcat setup. how much different is the weight of the units? and the length? can any of them be loaded sideways on a trailer? I have a 20 foot trailer with ramps on the back, but that wouldn't allow sideways loading, unless I used Ramps. 

thanks
Dustin
PS I love the Green thing!!!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dkdusey said:


> so.... having never seen a Hummerbee or swinger in real life, I wonder how they compare to a specialized Bobcat setup. how much different is the weight of the units? and the length? can any of them be loaded sideways on a trailer? I have a 20 foot trailer with ramps on the back, but that wouldn't allow sideways loading, unless I used Ramps.
> 
> thanks
> Dustin
> ...


Most of these units are going to weigh in around 5,000 lbs. My New Holland LS160 weighs just under 5,000 lbs. 
http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/Bee 5-12-SML.pdf
http://www.hummerbee.com/specs.html
The articulated loaders can handle a 2,500 lb. tote though a little caution should be used in not going downhill with them when loaded. I have never asked my New Holland to lift that much weight and I have my doubts it could do it with out some more counter balance. My 743 Bobcat would be overmatched lifting that much as well. The 1K swinger will handle a load better than the Hummer turbo. I see the new Hummer XRT weighs in around 6,000 lbs. and is rated to lift 3,000 lbs. I havent heard any first hand reports about them but personally I wouldnt want to tow around the extra 1,000 lbs. to lift a weight that I might never ask it to lift. The bottom line, though, is all of these machines are more than enough to do the job of moving pallets of bees and most pallets of honey.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Got a 1K with the joy stick, really like that over the three lever system.


----------



## mark g (Jun 6, 2006)

I have used them all. I think the best forklift is an older Bobcat 500 with a crazy wheel and mast . They are small, easy to get off and on, visibility is great, and dont cost much. Don"t ask about the variable speed clutches.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I was looking at that on yours, wondering if it would be better. That was a real nice seat too!
I really like my NMC Superbee. So far I have picked apples with it, jacked up a 3/4 ton flatbed to change the rear tires. Just today I pulled a 1 ton out of the mud with it, moved some barrels of honey,moved some totes of syrup, and some pallets of feeders around. Truly a versatile machine.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Anybody here use a Ghel articulated loader?
http://www.gehl.com/equipment/articulated-loaders


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Got a 1K with the joy stick, really like that over the three lever system.


Is the joystick still an option? I talked to Mark Brown and remember him saying something about it might not being an option?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

For 500 hives, do you plan on any growth? Or is that the top number? Either way just buy a machine designed for the task. Just get a used one that has been taken care of. It will make what you do so much faster you may well up your numbers a bit anyways. When I started I bought the cheapest used swinger I could find and didn't upgrade for years. Then when I had a few more dollars I bought another used one that in much better condition. And so on, now we have many in both states that I run in. So my advise would be to pick a machine built for the task of moving bees and related equipment. So it you pick a bobcat make sure it has a mast and crazy wheel.


----------



## honeyhaus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Dustin, have been reading your replies and posts. My son, and hired man run around 1600 hives between the 3 of us. We have 2 Hummer Bees and a Swinger. We started using them 17 years ago. The XL is a cheaper option if you buy new and they also offer one for less than 30,000. We have been rotating them out on a 3 year/1000 hr. basis and they have never costs us more than 1500.00/year on actual depreciation costs. They sell themselves, our 2012 model is already spoken for when it is time to sell it next fall. You only need to check the price of used ones to see how well they hold their value. Sometimes we rent one of them out for a month in the spring which even lessons our yearly costs. I have another friend who bought one new 14/15 years ago and it is worth nearly the same now with 5000 plus hrs on it as it was when he purchased it. I use a 20 foot trailer as part of our moving the hives to orchards and can haul 48-72 hives with the Hummer Bee on it. It is lighter than the 2K by about 4000 pounds and can lift 4 double deep skids tall with no problem. {level ground required}
We did use a bobcat-regular one, no fork lift attachment, for the spring season once, then rented a swinger for 2 weeks and purchase a reconditioned one the third week from the dealer in MI. I have seen B and C Farmall tractors with the forks mounted on the back and the seat and controls reversed so you are not turning around all the time and probably would be my choice if we didn't have the HB. They typically run around 5,000.00, but are not to practical hauling on a 20 foot trailer with 2 rows of bees on. They are about a third as fast as a HB. The bobcat when loading trucks for Florida is hard to see when loading the upper rows, and there were a few more disadvantages as far as the pollination in tearing up turf, climbing in and out when your youthful movement has long since moved away. The third wheel would be a must if you went that route. There are a lot of beekeepers that use this b/c of the costs difference. And some have been using them for 20 plus years and prefer something they are familiar with. 
If you are planning on keeping bees for any amount of time, would really recommend finding a good used one or even consider a new one then you know what you have and would serve you well for a long time, al.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RAK said:


> Is the joystick still an option?


RAK, AS far as I know it's still an option, the 1K with joy stick is by far the most comfortable machine I ever ran. Hydo's are much faster than the ole 1K, but they went to a Kabota engine BIG mistake.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Cal smog crap. Cummins didn't have theirs ready yet to meet Ca regs, so they went to Kubota.


----------



## dkdusey (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks so far, for all the advice. I am interested in approaching the 1000 Hive mark in the next few years or so. that is also part of my decision. as much as I want a new one... I think the older version and to slowly upgrade is my best option. and I can't shake the feeling that I REALLY need something designed specifically for the job. it will save time and also save on the extra damage to the equipment, both the trailers and the Hives/pallets. I have found a local Swinger 200. but it has a bucket and forklift, just not the mast. does anyone know if I could buy a mast and attach it to this machine? 









another problem is it has unknown hours and is a gas operated ford motor. 1978 

still looking for the right machine. I need to be patient. I think with my CDL, maybe I could trade some shipping for somebody's older good working machine? problem is.... most everybody is already set up and in no need of that. oh well, I am keeping all my options open and looking for the final crucial piece to my setup. I appreciate all the advice and any other ideas are greatly appreciated. 

Dustin


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Dustin, you may also want to talk with swinger & Hummer bee to see if they have a list of buyers, they often sell their old ones.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Swinger 200 is too big,


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Kubota is a really good engine but cummins is the best.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

While I was back in WI for some business, I stopped by NMC-WOLLARD. I was given an exclusive viewing of a new version of the SuperBee forklift, “G” model as they call it. NMC-WOLLARD is seriously taking into the fact that the new EPA emission laws are going to effect the bottom line of the beekeepers. They explained the impact Tier 4 final diesel engine mandates will have on the industry. We discussed particulate filters, de-tuning performance, fuel additives, flex credits, etc. The added expense is projected to add 25% to the cost of new T4F engines. The techs said the new engine has over 20% more power and torque than the diesel engine it replaces, and it is EPA/CARB certified. The best feature is how quiet, smooth, and responsive it ran. NMC said the machine will be shipped to Keith Jarret for testing and showing in California. Hoping to go try it out during the almond pollination. They also have a larger version forklift being built that will have cab, heat, and air conditioning.


----------



## Stoller Apiaries (Jun 24, 2011)

Trevor Mansell said:


> While I was back in WI for some business, I stopped by NMC-WOLLARD. I was given an exclusive viewing of a new version of the SuperBee forklift, “G” model as they call it. NMC-WOLLARD is seriously taking into the fact that the new EPA emission laws are going to effect the bottom line of the beekeepers. They explained the impact Tier 4 final diesel engine mandates will have on the industry. We discussed particulate filters, de-tuning performance, fuel additives, flex credits, etc. The added expense is projected to add 25% to the cost of new T4F engines. The techs said the new engine has over 20% more power and torque than the diesel engine it replaces, and it is EPA/CARB certified. The best feature is how quiet, smooth, and responsive it ran. NMC said the machine will be shipped to Keith Jarret for testing and showing in California. Hoping to go try it out during the almond pollination. They also have a larger version forklift being built that will have cab, heat, and air conditioning.


I currently have a 1K with the cummins engine. Looking to upgrade as my neighbor needs to buy a loader and it interested in mine. 2 questions.

Keith J: What is your overall impression of the new machine with Kubota diesel, or the gas unit? Pros and cons? How big a deal is the Kubota engine vs Cummins?

Trevor: Any other thoughts?


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

My question is how much is your budget. If you spend a bunch on a machine, what does it do for your operating capitol for other expansion? Do you have a good extracting setup?

How are you going to move it around? It almost looks like you will need someone to drive another truck and pull your forklift as you move your bee trailer. 

We have a Mustang 940E skidsteer with a set of forks. We have a good pan trailer for hauling it behind our bee truck. It is not as nice as a swinger, but it gets the job done. 

I can't see spending a huge amount on the best swinger, when there are so many other places to spend your money when you are planning on going from 500 to 1000 hives.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Stoller Apiaries said:


> Keith J: What is your overall impression of the new machine with Kubota diesel, or the gas unit? Pros and cons? How big a deal is the Kubota engine vs Cummins?


The Kubota diesel is under powered in both the NMC & hummer (48hp). The new G model NMC gas rig has good power (61hp) & Torch (that's for Harry  ), on the market today, NMC gas rig is quite impressive...... lots of power & at 1800rpm , very smooth ride & very little engine noise.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> The new G model NMC gas rig has good power (61hp) & Torch (that's for Harry .....












250 hp, 380 LB-Ft torque, 60 mph max.

And if that is not fast enough for you, here is what we use to load and unload semis with.
4 Swingers or Hummers combined could not begin to keep up with "The Monster".










Hugs and Kisses!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

lol....


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> lol....


Oh, did I forget to mention one of the most important aspects of the Grabber?
NO TRAILER!!!
That's no laughing matter!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Articulation makes all the difference in getting in and out of tight places plus softer ride. Though I admit its fun to shift gears and go flying down the rows on a long run through the orchards with the towables. Trailer is a drawback, but the short single axle tilts made for the swinger/hummer are maneuverable and pretty fast to load and unload.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Perfect. How much speed does a fellow need transporting hives.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

HALL said:


> Perfect. How much speed does a fellow need transporting hives.


If you have 10 or 20 hives; not much.
If you are in commercial business; as much as you can muster!


----------



## Stoller Apiaries (Jun 24, 2011)

HarryVanderpool said:


> If you have 10 or 20 hives; not much.
> If you are in commercial business; as much as you can muster!


Keith: Thanks for your input on the Swinger, Kubota diesel and gas. Gas sounds pretty impressive.

What a beast Harry has!!

I really appreciate your expertise and help. I also really appreciate Mark Brown at Swinger. As an old sales guy for Golden Heritage, I am very impressed with his availability, his knowledge and helpfulness. Seems like Swinger is very responsive to our industry needs and the input from beekeepers!

I am a guy who has run Bobcats all my life and I was a little leary of an articulated loader in regards to the turning and the way your forks moved when articulating. I love the Swinger and it is so much faster than Bobcat with loader arms!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Stoller Apiaries said:


> Keith: Thanks for your input on the Swinger, Kubota diesel and gas.


 Stoller, they (NMC) have done a good of keeping up with things, cummings motor was there first choice but could not pass the new smog requirements so they had to go with Kobota. I have experienced the same problems in the sub business lately, sometimes what your after the supplying company can't or is down and you are left going to plan B. Not always your fault, but it's what your left with. Mark Brown has done over and above customer service.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Oh, did I forget to mention one of the most important aspects of the Grabber?
> NO TRAILER!!!
> That's no laughing matter!


OK Harry, but one of the new NMC loaders has AC/HEAT enclosed cab, and I was told they have two more hives than you.  But... they got a ways to go to catch up with you on the hive strapping part.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You live in California, on the hot side. What concern do you have about a heated cab?!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry said:


> What concern do you have about a heated cab?!


Foggy wet cold is much worst than low dry cold.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Bet all that strapping helps with the inspection in the orchards...


----------

